# New Haven by Mossberg 600AT



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

I have one of the above and was wondering if it is simular and interchangable to a Mossberg 500 and if not where to find parts for one


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

pole,try this site,you can usually find darn near anything gun wise that you need.

www.gunsamerica.com


----------



## PoleSnatcher (Apr 6, 2004)

the barrel is interchangeable with a 500 model, borrowed a barrel from a guy I work with and it was made the same and fit the same


----------

